# Hodinkee x Zenith Limited Edition Watch



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

Got an email about this today: Coming Soon: Zenith × Hodinkee

Aside from being overpriced, any thoughts on what it might be?


----------



## FishingForFishies (Dec 30, 2019)

Some new color way for the Chronomaster Sport or Original. Maybe with a blue dial. Could be cool, def overpriced.


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

Yes, or maybe a defy revival with one of the funky dial colors. Hodinkee loves the vintage reissues - and with only 250 of the first batch to go around I could see them doing this.


----------



## Zkroland (Mar 24, 2011)

That video makes me think it will have a walnut face...or registers.


----------



## WatchWalker (Feb 5, 2018)

FishingForFishies said:


> Some new color way for the Chronomaster Sport or Original. Maybe with a blue dial. Could be cool, def overpriced.


My guess is Chronomaster original with some brown dial…


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Likely something subdued like their first collaboration.


----------



## joshd2012 (Apr 2, 2018)

I can see them doing the A3642 in a new color ways. This Deys came in some crazy color choices back in the day.


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

Latest IG stories seem to suggest chronomaster with a golden beige dial?


----------



## φευ (Jul 12, 2021)

WTSP said:


> Likely something subdued like their first collaboration.


That was SUPER good (UNLESS it had a hidden date wheel/ghost date crown position - does anybody know whether this was the case?)


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Hodinkee like their date-free watches, so an A386-revival variant without a date (à la the Timeless version of the previous model) might be nice.


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

joshd2012 said:


> I can see them doing the A3642 in a new color ways. This Deys came in some crazy color choices back in the day.


I am thinking the same --- I'm upset I missed out on the first reissue. I'd love to have one of these in the collection.


----------



## blakestarhtown (Jul 14, 2018)

GmtMasterIII said:


> Got an email about this today: Coming Soon: Zenith × Hodinkee
> 
> Aside from being overpriced, any thoughts on what it might be?


If I wanted to get screwed over by buying a watch from a guy who wears Ascots and smedium sweaters
I would get it from Theo & Harris instead of Ben Clymer.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

No, thanks, I would rather buy the limited the reedition of the cover girl reedition or the very limited arsene lupin edition but nothing in connection with Hoddinkee


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

georges zaslavsky said:


> No, thanks, I would rather buy the limited the reedition of the cover girl reedition or the very limited arsene lupin edition but nothing in connection with Hoddinkee


Like the company or not @georges zaslavsky, you'd be missing out on some nice watches as they do collaborate well.


----------



## szatoshi (Dec 8, 2021)

There is now a video on their IG story which briefly shows the watch. Does indeed appear to be some sort of wood finished dial. You only get a glimpse for a second and it's worth watching the clip to fully see the color on the dial. But does look like a chronomaster original case shape in polished steel or Ti


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

I hate these teaser pics that are rolled out nowadays.... just launch the bloody thing!!!


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

My guess is chronomaster with such dials in 3 shades of gray based on the teasers.


----------



## jester0723 (Feb 4, 2014)

The Zenith Chronomaster Original Limited Edition For Hodinkee


The Zenith Chronomaster Original Limited Edition For Hodinkee



limited.hodinkee.com














Champagne dial with color matched date wheel is a nice touch. I don't hate it but not planning to pick one up especially since I own the white dial version.

I think most interestingly, there's no price premium over the regular versions (at MSRP at least).


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

jester0723 said:


> The Zenith Chronomaster Original Limited Edition For Hodinkee
> 
> 
> The Zenith Chronomaster Original Limited Edition For Hodinkee
> ...


This is a beautiful watch. One I would even consider selling a beloved watch for. But I can't operate within the Hodinkee hype machine and make a 10k decision on the spot. I will certainly give them credit for a stunning design. Once of the nicest Hodinkee releases I have seen to date.


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

I mean --- I don't hate it, but it doesn't quite grab me. Certainly not enough to spend $9500 on. It's certainly a tasteful collaboration. Again, just not something that really grabs me.


----------



## Digmac (Mar 20, 2017)

Very interesting color choice... I'm in the same camp as GmtMasterIII. 

They call it a "salmon" dial, but that is pretty darn close to a skin colored dial depending on who you are, lol.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

GmtMasterIII said:


> I mean --- I don't hate it, but it doesn't quite grab me. Certainly not enough to spend $9500 on. It's certainly a tasteful collaboration. Again, just not something that really grabs me.


It’s hard to do gold right in a way that I don’t find old manish. This is done really well.


----------



## CarbonPrevails (Jul 6, 2021)

I really don’t care for this at all.


----------



## joshd2012 (Apr 2, 2018)

Tpp3975 said:


> This is a beautiful watch. One I would even consider selling a beloved watch for. But I can't operate within the Hodinkee hype machine and make a 10k decision on the spot. I will certainly give them credit for a stunning design. Once of the nicest Hodinkee releases I have seen to date.


Its only a $500 premium for the limited edition dial, so I don't see where Hodinkee faulted here. Its the same premium Zenith charged for their Boutique Edition with the blue dial. Am I missing something?


----------



## jester0723 (Feb 4, 2014)

joshd2012 said:


> Its only a $500 premium for the limited edition dial, so I don't see where Hodinkee faulted here. Its the same premium Zenith charged for their Boutique Edition with the blue dial. Am I missing something?


I believe you are. This is the same price as the standard edition Chronomaster Originals. https://www.zenith-watches.com/en_us/product/chronomaster-original-03-3200-3600-69-m3200


----------



## turner050 (Sep 3, 2020)

joshd2012 said:


> Its only a $500 premium for the limited edition dial, so I don't see where Hodinkee faulted here. Its the same premium Zenith charged for their Boutique Edition with the blue dial. Am I missing something?


No fault by Hodinkee. But with so many collabs sold out in minutes, the perception is now that you might have 5 minutes to decide after the product reveal if you want to spend a huge amount of money. No ability to sleep on it as at any moment the "Add to Cart" button will say "Sold Out".


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

joshd2012 said:


> Its only a $500 premium for the limited edition dial, so I don't see where Hodinkee faulted here. Its the same premium Zenith charged for their Boutique Edition with the blue dial. Am I missing something?


No I wasn’t blaming Hodinkee in any way. It’s just that with only 300 available they will likely be sold out soon with many going to the scalpers who will in turn list these for 12k or more. I can’t personally make a 10k decision on a watch under that time pressure. In Hodinkees defense, they have an excellent return policy so you could buy one and decide later but that feels irresponsible on a few levels.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

turner050 said:


> No fault by Hodinkee. But with so many collabs sold out in minutes, the perception is now that you might have 5 minutes to decide after the product reveal if you want to spend a huge amount of money. No ability to sleep on it as at any moment the "Add to Cart" button will say "Sold Out".


Yeah you beat me to the punch but this 100 percent.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Tpp3975 said:


> No I wasn’t blaming Hodinkee in any way. It’s just that with only 300 available they will likely be sold out soon with many going to the scalpers who will in turn list these for 12k or more. I can’t personally make a 10k decision on a watch under that time pressure. In Hodinkees defense, they have an excellent return policy so you could buy one and decide later but that feels irresponsible on a few levels.


It’s one thing to spur of the moment a g shock or a unimatic. But 10k is a lot of spare change.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

I quite like it tbh. Nothing too flashy and quite understated. Plus, no crazy premium. Not bad for someone who wants to buy their first Chronomaster Original. YMMV


----------



## mikemaple (May 10, 2014)

I think it’s more of a farmed salmon color than a wild salmon color.


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

That is a hard pass for me. I certainly don’t hate it, but there are other watches I’d rather have right now if I was spending $10,000 or more.


----------



## turner050 (Sep 3, 2020)

Aaaand they're sold out!


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

turner050 said:


> Aaaand they're sold out!


Probably at least half to scalpers.


----------



## turner050 (Sep 3, 2020)

Tpp3975 said:


> Probably at least half to scalpers.


Yup. Incoming ebay listings for 15K+


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

As most others are saying - its quite nice .... but i reckon I prefer the existing options and I don't have to make a snap $10k decision on them either.


----------



## CarbonPrevails (Jul 6, 2021)

Tpp3975 said:


> Probably at least half to scalpers.


I wonder how many people are really willing to pay a premium for this release. It’s just an OK release. I’m curious how many fans of Zenith are that dedicated they’d pay over retail for this.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

CarbonPrevails said:


> I wonder how many people are really willing to pay a premium for this release. It’s just an OK release. I’m curious how many fans of Zenith are that dedicated they’d pay over retail for this.


Zenith is white hot right now. Wait lists for the defy skyline and chronomaster. Like it or not, their popularity has never been higher. But I agree, paying over msrp for this will be a tough sell for the scalpers in this market.


----------



## jester0723 (Feb 4, 2014)

CarbonPrevails said:


> I wonder how many people are really willing to pay a premium for this release. It’s just an OK release. I’m curious how many fans of Zenith are that dedicated they’d pay over retail for this.


Yeah - I think it’ll be tough to be in the black on a flip unless you’re in a no-tax state. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

Tpp3975 said:


> Zenith is white hot right now. Wait lists for the defy skyline and chronomaster. Like it or not, their popularity has never been higher. But I agree, paying over msrp for this will be a tough sell for the scalpers in this market.


I came very close to purchasing the white dial Chronomaster Sport a couple of months ago (and it was white hot then) and now I see used prices have dropped for these and I’m not having much trouble finding gently used pieces. A grey I have done business with has both black and white dial pieces for under $9000. Think country music capital as a hint for where to look.


----------



## beefeater (May 18, 2015)

Gotta admit, the salmon dial does nothing for me. I mean, I kind of hate it. Something with the salmon dial, but different color subdials just isn't working for me. I'm sure others disagree, and that's cool. I'm kind of glad this didn't pique my interest, but it is making me curious about the salmon dials I do like!


----------



## zacharrry (Apr 15, 2014)

Not bitter about this because I had the chance to make the purchase and felt confident in my decision not to, and frankly I knew this would happen, but I’m still waiting for the email I signed up for to get a first look, presumably before the product went up for sale and certainly before it sold out.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

looks wide and flat on the guys' wrist in the video @ 0:15 sec into the video - due to the tiny bezel and the continuous colour scheme from centre to the outside.

Zenith Chronomaster Original | Limited Edition For HODINKEE

looks like they tried to break it up with the grey track but to my eyes doesn't work.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Elton Balch said:


> I came very close to purchasing the white dial Chronomaster Sport a couple of months ago (and it was white hot then) and now I see used prices have dropped for these and I’m not having much trouble finding gently used pieces. A grey I have done business with has both black and white dial pieces for under $9000. Think country music capital as a hint for where to look.


Yeah the market has cooled for sure. Some great deals in the classifieds. I certainly hope the 300 end up in the hands of people who love them and not scalpers.


zacharrry said:


> Not bitter about this because I had the chance to make the purchase and felt confident in my decision not to, and frankly I knew this would happen, but I’m still waiting for the email I signed up for to get a first look, presumably before the product went up for sale and certainly before it sold out.


The watch went live a few minutes early. The notification email always comes late and in some cases too late.


----------



## φευ (Jul 12, 2021)

They should have made an effort to improve on this. As is, rather boring (in all fairness, it has one improvement. There is no lume "bubble" - or whatever is called - on the seconds hand. Not enough).


----------



## joshd2012 (Apr 2, 2018)

turner050 said:


> No fault by Hodinkee. But with so many collabs sold out in minutes, the perception is now that you might have 5 minutes to decide after the product reveal if you want to spend a huge amount of money. No ability to sleep on it as at any moment the "Add to Cart" button will say "Sold Out".





Tpp3975 said:


> No I wasn’t blaming Hodinkee in any way. It’s just that with only 300 available they will likely be sold out soon with many going to the scalpers who will in turn list these for 12k or more. I can’t personally make a 10k decision on a watch under that time pressure. In Hodinkees defense, they have an excellent return policy so you could buy one and decide later but that feels irresponsible on a few levels.


Ah, I see. More so a disagreement with the online sale to potential scalpers and gray market sellers than the price or exclusivity. I get that, but the other side of coin isn't any prettier. I like what Collective have done as far as managing exclusive pairings, but the member's only mentality doesn't get you new clients, just repeat buyers.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

joshd2012 said:


> Ah, I see. More so a disagreement with the online sale to potential scalpers and gray market sellers than the price or exclusivity. I get that, but the other side of coin isn't any prettier. I like what Collective have done as far as managing exclusive pairings, but the member's only mentality doesn't get you new clients, just repeat buyers.


It probably would be better if hodinkee revealed the watches in advance and at least gave people some time to consider such a large purchase. They probably don’t want to do that because it takes away the FOMO but long term or would be a better approach particularly on a 10k item. That said there probably are enough people out there (not me) who can drop 10k on a whim that at 300 units, they probably don’t care. These pieces are really just about generating hype for hodinkee and the brand anyway. It’s basically advertising.


----------



## breakz (Mar 22, 2016)

For what it's worth I thought the watch looked promising enough that I jumped in on this. I don't know if I'll keep it long-term, but this checks off the Primero box as well as the, uh, "farmed salmon" box on my wishlist.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

breakz said:


> For what it's worth I thought the watch looked promising enough that I jumped in on this. I don't know if I'll keep it long-term, but this checks off the Primero box as well as the, uh, "farmed salmon" box on my wishlist.


Nice. Congrats. I think it’s a real winner. Probably need to see if the pictures accurately capture the dial color but it’s a winner. If you decide to move on, feel free to ping me n


----------



## breakz (Mar 22, 2016)

Tpp3975 said:


> Nice. Congrats. I think it’s a real winner. Probably need to see if the pictures accurately capture the dial color but it’s a winner. If you decide to move on, feel free to ping me n


Sure thing - you have dibs! 

(And for others who may be curious/skeptical: if I don't keep I'd either sell at cost or just return to Hodinkee. Wouldn't want to profit on my good fortune here.)

((Also pls don't PM me asking if I'll sell.))


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

breakz said:


> Sure thing - you have dibs!
> 
> (And for others who may be curious/skeptical: if I don't keep I'd either sell at cost or just return to Hodinkee. Wouldn't want to profit on my good fortune here.)
> 
> ((Also pls don't PM me asking if I'll sell.))


you won’t hear any skepticism from me. I’m a believer in the free market. But if you decide to go the return route, and don’t mind checking in before doing so, I’d appreciate it.


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

Here you go: Zenith Chronomaster Original Limited Edition For HODINKEE (NEW, SOLD OUT 1/300) | eBay











Not much of a markup, tbh. Doesn't seem worth it to me, if I was the scalper.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

kak1154 said:


> Here you go: Zenith Chronomaster Original Limited Edition For HODINKEE (NEW, SOLD OUT 1/300) | eBay
> 
> View attachment 16787075
> 
> ...


eBay is gonna take 5 to 10 percent of that. And buyer has to pay sales tax on that. So seller makes a grand? Hardly worth it.


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

Tpp3975 said:


> eBay is gonna take 5 to 10 percent of that. And buyer has to pay sales tax on that. So seller makes a grand? Hardly worth it.












Yeah, seriously. By my math, that's $695.80 in eBay fees, plus another $300+ for Paypal, call it $1k. Plus, the seller paid their local sales tax when buying it from Hodinkee. Barely making anything, unless they're in New Hampshire or whatever.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

kak1154 said:


> View attachment 16787087
> 
> 
> Yeah, seriously. By my math, that's $695.80 in eBay fees, plus another $300+ for Paypal, call it $1k. Plus, the seller paid their local sales tax when buying it from Hodinkee. Barely making anything, unless they're in New Hampshire or whatever.


lol. My mother lives in NH and my watch purchases all get shipped there and reshaped to me.


----------



## turner050 (Sep 3, 2020)

kak1154 said:


> View attachment 16787087
> 
> 
> Yeah, seriously. By my math, that's $695.80 in eBay fees, plus another $300+ for Paypal, call it $1k. Plus, the seller paid their local sales tax when buying it from Hodinkee. Barely making anything, unless they're in New Hampshire or whatever.


Don't forget shipping. How sweet would it be if the scalper LOST money on this flip?


----------



## szatoshi (Dec 8, 2021)

I am shocked at how "meh" it is compared to other hodinkee collabs, of which I own several. Was prepared to buy but not interested in the colorway or timid approach. This is Grand Seiko level boring IMO, also a large sized edition for zenith (usually doing 100-200 piece LE). I just don't see it holding value like some of the other LEs they have done recently.


----------



## wow445 (Feb 8, 2019)

Man I was really hoping they'd use the Chronomaster Sport but form factor probably too modern compared to Original and fits their vibe more.


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

kak1154 said:


> Here you go: Zenith Chronomaster Original Limited Edition For HODINKEE (NEW, SOLD OUT 1/300) | eBay
> 
> View attachment 16787075
> 
> ...


Agreed, there's not much margin after you account for ebay fees. Curious if this seller actually bought 3 Zeniths just to flip.


----------



## szatoshi (Dec 8, 2021)

ParkinNJ said:


> Agreed, there's not much margin after you account for ebay fees. Curious if this seller actually bought 3 Zeniths just to flip.


sure does look that way. surprised they don't have controls down on that at this point, 1 unit per customer.


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

turner050 said:


> Don't forget shipping. How sweet would it be if the scalper LOST money on this flip?


I mean with the way the market is, I could see that happening. Right now the ONLY Zenith I see consistently being priced over the retail (excluding 70s vintage pieces) is the Covergirl revival. And that was a 1:1 replica of a very famous Zenith reference. 

This is just a ChronoMaster original (which you can currently find pre-owned for very good prices) in different color way. I think anyone looking to make a quick buck on this is going to have a hard time breaking even. Now a year ago, different story, but times have changed. Anyone watching the watch market daily can see that. 

Just my two cents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ieatfood (9 mo ago)

GmtMasterIII said:


> I mean with the way the market is, I could see that happening. Right now the ONLY Zenith I see consistently being priced over the retail (excluding 70s vintage pieces) is the Covergirl revival. And that was a 1:1 replica of a very famous Zenith reference.
> 
> This is just a ChronoMaster original (which you can currently find pre-owned for very good prices) in different color way. I think anyone looking to make a quick buck on this is going to have a hard time breaking even. Now a year ago, different story, but times have changed. Anyone watching the watch market daily can see that.
> 
> ...


I've also seen the Revival Poker Chip consistently listed over MSRP on Chrono24. Though this is odd, since you can currently get a new Poker Chip on Zenith's website at MSRP.


----------



## szatoshi (Dec 8, 2021)

ieatfood said:


> I've also seen the Revival Poker Chip consistently listed over MSRP on Chrono24. Though this is odd, since you can currently get a new Poker Chip on Zenith's website at MSRP.


It's a bug in their site afaik...it randomly shows several sold out LEs as available...

would also add two of the lupin editions (first one and third one) seem to be doing rather well. Actually best of all. The second one that looks similar to the base watch is doing very poorly.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

There still seems to be at least 1 watch left. So if anyone wants it, go grab it!


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

WizardofWatch said:


> There still seems to be at least 1 watch left. So if anyone wants it, go grab it!
> View attachment 16788472


And it’s gone!


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

ieatfood said:


> I've also seen the Revival Poker Chip consistently listed over MSRP on Chrono24. Though this is odd, since you can currently get a new Poker Chip on Zenith's website at MSRP.





szatoshi said:


> It's a bug in their site afaik...it randomly shows several sold out LEs as available...
> 
> would also add two of the lupin editions (first one and third one) seem to be doing rather well. Actually best of all. The second one that looks similar to the base watch is doing very poorly.


Yes, I also see these two selling for more. 

I usually don't check Chrono24 as much as I look at WatchRecon to see private sales. Chrono24 prices always seem to be artificially high because C24 takes a cut --- So it's hard to accurately get a sense of what things are really going for. 

No complaining thought, I think Zenith is the best-kept secret in watchmaking. I love that used prices have good entry points. Very refreshing after having chased Rolex prices for so many years,


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Gonna go OT briefly since we have an active group here, I have an offer to swap my blue defy skyline for this. I love Cartier and I love my skyline. Thoughts?


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

Tpp3975 said:


> Gonna go OT briefly since we have an active group here, I have an offer to swap my head defy classic for this. I love Cartier and I love my skyline. Thoughts?


Hmm, I think I like this over the Defy Classic. Between the skyline and this it's a tougher choice.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

GmtMasterIII said:


> Hmm, I think I like this over the Defy Classic. Between the skyline and this it's a tougher choice.


Lol. Yeah I mistyped. Skyline blue and yeah it’s really tough!


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Tpp3975 said:


> Lol. Yeah I mistyped. Skyline blue and yeah it’s really tough!


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

Tpp3975 said:


> Lol. Yeah I mistyped. Skyline blue and yeah it’s really tough!


I personally like the skyline over the Cartier. But I guess it depends on what else you have in your collection? 

Not sure in terms of how they wear I've only tried on a skyline.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

I like the Defy Skyline as well. For a Santos, I would always go for the full SS one; even though it’s a scratch magnet. But that’s just me.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

GmtMasterIII said:


> I personally like the skyline over the Cartier. But I guess it depends on what else you have in your collection?
> 
> Not sure in terms of how they wear I've only tried on a skyline.


I am leaning in that direction. The skyline wears a bit large and thick which is my only real gripe (and it's a small one). It's slab sided without any curve so you definitely notice the watch. I currently own a midsize santos and have owned a large and they do disaappear into the wrist so to speak. If i did the trade, I would likely move on from my midsize stainless. As you mentioned, it is a scratch magnet - basically even a shirt cuff will scratch it. For this reason, it stays in the box a lot. The new ones solve this problem. Anyway, I promised not to go too far off topic so I'll stop chatting about this here but appreciate the responses.


----------



## jubbaa (Feb 21, 2008)

I absolutely love this watch...I have the white dial version, and I love this salmon dial ...just not enough to make me want to sell the white for it ( I can't afford both!)

BTW its not sold out if anyone wants one, there are 150 for sale at Zenith, right now you can place an order.


----------



## joshd2012 (Apr 2, 2018)

There is an article on Fratello that says it has already sold out via Zenith's website, so maybe this is just a false positive (like the previously mentioned Poker Chip)?


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

Yup. Just checked it out. It’s sold out on Zenith as well.


----------



## Atom_99 (Feb 3, 2014)

Has anyone placed an order and then been told it was not in stock? I was able to have order go through on Zenith website this afternoon after several of the posts above saying it was out of stock.

impulse buy for me, (if I can get it) but I love salmon dials and I don’t see myself in a position to get the 5320g, my other salmon interest, anytime soon.


----------



## TeddyBallGame (Nov 18, 2015)

Atom_99 said:


> Has anyone placed an order and then been told it was not in stock? I was able to have order go through on Zenith website this afternoon after several of the posts above saying it was out of stock.
> 
> impulse buy for me, (if I can get it) but I love salmon dials and I don’t see myself in a position to get the 5320g, my other salmon interest, anytime soon.


I have the feeling that Zenith is releasing their 150 allotment in batches. I happened to check this morning and saw they were available (I bought one). Then a few min later they were all sold out. Just checking now and sure enough they’re available again and I was able to put one in my cart. Makes me think they’re slowly releasing them.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

TeddyBallGame said:


> I have the feeling that Zenith is releasing their 150 allotment in batches. I happened to check this morning and saw they were available (I bought one). Then a few min later they were all sold out. Just checking now and sure enough they’re available again and I was able to put one in my cart. Makes me think they’re slowly releasing them.


Seems about right. It’s still available for preorder. However, they will be shipping out the last of the watches only by Sept end. If I am not mistaken, Hodinkee said by August end. Guess Hodinkee gets dibs!


----------



## breakz (Mar 22, 2016)

This thread makes me want to release my Salmonero for a Cover Girl revival…



Tpp3975 said:


> Gonna go OT briefly since we have an active group here, I have an offer to swap my blue defy skyline for this. I love Cartier and I love my skyline. Thoughts?


I’d take the Cartier in your spot!


----------



## breakz (Mar 22, 2016)

I’m personally holding out for a free HODINKEE Travel Clock.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

breakz said:


> View attachment 16791949
> 
> 
> I’m personally holding out for a free HODINKEE Travel Clock.


If only, right?! 😁
Will probably be a $20 strap or something similar. 🤷🏻


----------



## breakz (Mar 22, 2016)

WizardofWatch said:


> If only, right?! 😁
> Will probably be a $20 strap or something similar. 🤷🏻


“A $200 value strap!” 
_Unlined synthetic leather_ 
😂


----------



## TeddyBallGame (Nov 18, 2015)

Anyone who ordered from Hodinkee get their watches yet? (I believe the first batch of watches were getting shipped a few days after launch) Interested to hear what everyone’s thoughts are of the watch in person.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

I am in the batch that will have watches shipped out by end of August. I am still waiting for the ‘something’ hodinkee is giving people to be patient! 🤣
But I am curious to see some real life pics as well!


----------



## TeddyBallGame (Nov 18, 2015)

Still no incoming from anyone??


----------



## jarraa (5 mo ago)

Here you go - Got this a day after it was announced. Photos is bright sun outside, in semi-bright and semi-dark situations inside.


----------



## watch.vana (9 mo ago)

Wow looks good. Congrats on the new watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## TeddyBallGame (Nov 18, 2015)

jarraa said:


> Here you go - Got this a day after it was announced. Photos is bright sun outside, in semi-bright and semi-dark situations inside.


Finally, one in the wild!!  Congrats on the watch. Im eagerly awaiting mine. 

What are your initial thoughts on it?


----------



## KeJW (5 mo ago)

Did anyone get an incoming for the second 75 batch that's supposed to be shipping in August?


----------



## Atom_99 (Feb 3, 2014)

Mine just came in yesterday. Unfortunately, I am going to have to return it. Its a nice watch but I don't love it. Wish it was more pink than orange-ish. The bracelet feels noticeably more clanky compared to my Explorer.


----------



## TeddyBallGame (Nov 18, 2015)

Just got home from being overseas the past couple months and couldn’t wait to open up the package from Zenith. I had wanted an El Primero for a few years but never quite pulled the trigger. Got close a couple times with the Manufacturer edition, had it in my cart, but just never completed the purchase. When I saw the Hodinkee version though, I knew that was it! While waiting to come back home I tried finding as many reviews or non-promotional images of the watch, but surprisingly there hasn’t been that many. Seeing it in person I think the dial looks much better than pictures. The grey tones against the salmon dial with the white hands look great!! As for the salmon color, it’s definitely not as rosy as let’s say a Patek salmon dial. To me, it’s more like the AP Royal Oak salmon dial. Either way I think it looks amazing and definitely adds some variation to my watch collection.


----------



## jester0723 (Feb 4, 2014)

TeddyBallGame said:


> Seeing it in person I think the dial looks much better than pictures. The grey tones against the salmon dial with the white hands look great!!


Looks really good in those photos. Congrats!


----------

